# The Queen of the Abyss ~ Assassin Chronicles (RCG 9)



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

_The Red Cross of Gold IX:. The Queen of the Abyss_ of the Assassin Chronicles series is available for your reading pleasure. Give a gift of magick to someone for Christmas. Collect all twenty of the Assassin Chronicle novels available at Amazon for eReaders and most are available in paperback as well.  Kindle Edition $2.99

The Knight of Death runs afoul the legendary Queen of the Abyss when he accepts a position as King of the Faeries in the idyllic underworld realm. He enlists the aid of his Brothers of the Order as the Grand Master sends them one and two at a time to bring him back. The Knights continue to disappear into the Abyss until the GM is left with only one remaining Knight of the Council under his command. As King Ramsay wages war on the evil faeries and the dragon under the Queen's control, he loses more and more of himself to her magick. Sister Meredith, in another botched attempt to use her magick to find him, suddenly finds herself drawn into a bizarre situation facing a number of Undead persons from her past. She is swept into the war and finally into the Queen's clutches as she desperately tries to help the King win out. In the end, the King has to give up his crown and come home to face the Grand Master's ire, but not before he loses his beloved twin Brother again after rescuing him from Purgatory.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you too, kind sir!  Thank you for the Christmas deal!!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

_The Wisdom of Solomon _ is the seventh book in the _Red Cross of Gold:. Assassin Chronicles _ series. Strangely enough, it is featured at amazon.com as a kindle ebook, but it is also available as a paperback though the page doesn not list the paperback version.
( http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-VII-Chronicles/dp/1449985173/ref=sr_1_22?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1277603016&sr=1-22. )

Here is an excerpt from _The Widsom of Solomon_. The Chevalier du Morte and his unlikely friend are having a disagreement about what should and should not be included as decoration on a boy's first broadsword.

_Merry made her way down the steps of the cellar and then into Mark Andrew's lab. She stopped when she saw the clurichaun standing on his head under the workbench with his feet pressed against the underside of the table. His red beard hung down in front of his face and his plaid coat hung about his arms. 
"What on earth?" She leaned her head to one side to look at him and Mark Andrew shrugged at her.
"He's been under there for quite some time," Mark Andrew explained patiently. "He's throwing a tantrum," he whispered. "Pay 'im no moind."
"What?!" Merry straightened up and frowned at the Knight of Death. "Why?"
"Because I told him that I didn't want to be puttin' clovers on the hilt of Marco's sword," Mark Andrew told her and turned up the bottle of Italian spring water. He swallowed loudly and frowned as if the stuff made him ill.
Paddy flipped his feet down to the floor and stood up in front of her. 
"Th' lad's totally unreasonable, Merry!" the clurichaun complained and shook off his bright green plaid coat. There were spiderwebs in his hair and dust on his hands. He brushed them together. "When me tempar gets up, I 'ave t' turn meself up-side-down t' __keep from tearin' things apart." He glared at Mark who promptly ignored him. "Me apologies, lassie."
"Oh, don't worry about it." Merry smiled at the strange little fellow. "I understand completely. Why not, Mark Andrew?"
"Clovers?! On a swoard?!" Mark Andrew turned a look of disbelief on her. "Why not then a chicken's 'ead or a sow's ear? Or pr'aps a butterfly or a pansy or two?"_


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Wisdom of Solomon Chapter 3, Verse 1 includes the words as follows concerning immortality: _They seemed, in the view of the foolish, to be dead; and their passing away was thought an affliction and their going forth from us, utter destruction. But they are in peace. _

The Knight of the Wisdom of Solomon has access to King Solomon's magickal knowledge and can use it for the Good of the Order; however, if the Wisdom is used carelessly or for personal reasons, things can get a bit out of hand very quickly. Sister Meredith Sinclair is the Order's Knight of the Wisdom of Solomon and thus possesses an enormous store of magickal power. When she talks her Brothers into using the magick to locate her missing daughter, all


Spoiler



hell


 breaks loose and the consequences reach far into the future.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

your books seem so in touch with time and all that seems to be happening around the world...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

For those of you reading the Assassin Chronicles and those of you who might be considering it, here is an excerpt from The Red Cross of Gold VII:. The Wisdom of Solomon. Someone has found Meredith Sinclair at a birthday party and is testing the water.

_"Mrs. Dambretti." 
He smiled when he drew near enough to speak. He was not from Scotland. That much was evident in his accent, though she could not place it. His smile was charming none-the-less and reminded her very much of Lucio's. "I feel a bit out of place here," he said.
He sat down on the steps a discreet distance from her and turned to watch the children playing. His words were an understatement. 
"So you are the mother of the birthday boy?" He glanced up at her.
"Yes," she nodded.
"He is a fine looking young man. Not much of the father there, I would surmise," he said.
"No, not much," she admitted. 
"They tell me that your husband is in&#8230; Italy?"
"Yes. Attending the funeral of a friend," she told him. She was sorry that Lucio had missed his son's birthday, but it was also his daughter's birthday. They were six years old now. It was still hard to believe. But Lucio's recent injuries would have been a bit hard to explain. Surely, he had rope burns on his neck or worse.
"I noticed that he calls Mrs. Ramsay 'mama'," he commented offhandedly.
"I've been gone for over five years. Missionary work in China," she said lamely. She hated telling all these lies, but there was nothing else she could do under circumstances. "I suppose he is a bit confused yet."
"I see...." he nodded and then reached into the pocket of his slacks to take out something small. He held it up in the sunlight and she drew in her breath at the sight of her wedding ring sparkling in the bright sunshine. "I found this out there." He nodded to the trees. "It's very nice. Would you happen to know which lady it might belong to?"
"It's mine!" she blurted without thinking.
"Really?" he asked and smiled at her. "Well, then, here you go, Mrs. Dambretti. Such a piece must have cost a fortune."
"I lost it in a&#8230; hurry. Yes. It is, I mean it was. That is, I mean&#8230; thank you," she told him confusedly. She had lost the ring in the well in what she now thought of as Never-Never Land. It had slipped from her finger when a nasty little faery had tried to drag her into the well. How had it gotten here? She looked down at the ring in fascination.
The man stood up and turned to face her.
"Allow me," he said quietly and held out his left hand. She looked up at him and he took her left hand in his. "With this ring, I thee wed," he said and slipped the ring on her finger. She sat staring up at him in silence. "You are a most beautiful woman," he said and let go of her hand reluctantly. "Surely your husband must miss you terribly. You have been separated from him far too long."
Merry blinked and looked down at the ring shining on her finger. _


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Here is a little scene from The Wisdom of Solomon. The Knight of the Golden Eagle and the Knight of Death have been friends, foes, allies, antagonists and Brothers for centuries. Here they are having one of their infamous discussions concerning certain vows they took regarding a magickal rite that the Chevaliere Sinclair in which they will play major roles.... if they can get through the preparations:

_"I like it," Lucio announced. "It's&#8230; it's... He should be quite proud of it."
"Pride is a sin, Brother," Mark reminded him. "We are under obligation to Merry not to behave in unseemly manners. If we lead the boy to sin, then we are sinners as well and doubly so."
"You have to be joking, Brother," Lucio laughed. "Pride is not a sin. It is a necessity. If one has no pride then one has no honor. If one has no honor then one is without worth. If one has no worth then one would be&#8230; worthless."
"That is called useless discourse," Mark Andrew objected. "We promised Merry not to indulge in useless discourse."
"Santa Maria!" Lucio looked at him in consternation.
"That is swearing," Mark Andrew shook his head.
"You are insane!" Lucio‟s face darkened.
"That is calumny," Mark Andrew responded.
"I have never slandered you, Brother!" Lucio objected.
"That is dishonesty," Mark countered and sighed like one with great wisdom addressing a small child.
"I have always been honorable and decent in regard to my feelings about you," Lucio told him indignantly.
"That is a lie," Mark Andrew shook his head.
"I am your best and truest friend, Brother, though you may not realize it. No one would have ever done what I have done for you." Lucio‟s face grew red with anger.
"Or to me. That is vanity and self-glorification." Mark Andrew refused to be stopped.
Lucio was speechless.
"Well, what do you have to say for yourself now?" Mark Andrew looked at him expectantly and then smiled.
"You‟re just trying to provoke me," Lucio grumbled, but tried very hard to remain calm. "You would have me fail in my promise to Merry just to see me lose face with her again."
"I don‟t think you need my help to do that, Brother," Mark Andrew said evenly as his smile faded. "I am just trying to make a point. It has been a very, very long time since you have attempted to lead a pious life, if you ever did. You have never been modest and you have never excelled at purity of thought. You are too arrogant to be humble in word or deed. I only want to point out to you that you really should give some thought to what you have promised to do. I, of all men, don‟t mean to sound self-righteous. You know me better than that. You know me better than anyone else and for that, I am but&#8230; regretful. That is why I haven‟t killed you, even though I have threatened to do it many times. You are so full of yourself, you believe that you are right in your thoughts and your actions, but you have done nothing but torment me ever since I met you in the well in Jerusalem. I truly believe that you were sent by the devil just to punish me for my sins and that is why I put up with you. Because I deserve you."_


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

yes i wanted to act out this scene with my dw and dgf  butttt no! it went straight to a beheading scene


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Here's a scene from the Wisdom of Solomon that might be safer for you to act out, Mr. Warrior. Sister Meredith is going to have a hard time keeping these two fellas in line for the magical spell she intends to cast.

_When Merry set Mark Andrew's plate in front of him a few minutes later, he frowned and looked up at her.
"And wot is this?" He looked down again. The plate held beautifully arranged peeled apple slices, toasted white bread with melted Muenster cheese slices, an omelet made with egg whites, cubed turkey breast and chopped onions, and a helping of thick, white grits, sprinkled with sugar. A small container of coconut flavored yogurt sat beside each plate. There was a small glass of juice, clear, which turned out to be white grape juice.
"That's breakfast. You can have seconds, but not thirds. That would be gluttony," she told him brightly and handed a plate to Lucio, who was busy yawning and stretching his arms over his head. She went back to bring them both tall glasses of milk.
"But it's oll white. Do we not have a bit of marmalade?" Mark continued to frown. He didn't care for milk. He had never eaten yogurt and he detested grape juice unless it was well fermented, aged and bottled in France. "Wot's this?" He poked at the grits.
"Grits with sugar&#8230; for the oatmeal. The oatmeal was too beige and I didn't want to take any chances. That's dessert," she came back again with her own plate and sat down to face them.
"Santa Maria..." Lucio said softly and perused his plate. "And when will we eat again? Perhaps a cup of coffee might be enough to get me through to lunch."
"No coffee. No caffeine. It will be after dark when we eat again and it will be all white as well," she said and put her hands on her hips. "Do not provoke your Sister to anger, Brother."
"Now, Merry&#8230;" Mark Andrew began to protest. This would not work at all. He hadn't had anything to eat since Jacques' funeral.
"Shhh!" Merry folded her hands in front of her and began the prayer for thanksgiving._


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

No diet scenes will be acted out on my watch


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

In the Red Cross of Gold III:. The Head of the Crow, Mark Ramsay's troubles continue as he comes down with an anomalous disease. But the immortals are not supposed to get sick... are they?
_In fact, his life was now divided quite distinctly into two halves. Before Meredith and After Meredith. Why it was so each year on the Summer Solstice, he was unable to say, but always, it was the same&#8230; until this morning. This morning it was different... very different. 
Everything in his room looked as it always had to his bleary eyes as he tried to focus on the familiar articles. Everything smelled at it should. Wood polish, floor wax, lemon oil, brass polish and the faint aroma of Scotch whiskey from the bottom of the glass on his bedside table. The white linen panels between the heavy green draperies fluttered softly in the morning breeze, bringing in other smells from the meadow. Flowers. Wild flowers accompanied by the distant sound of birds and the tinkle of a cow's bell. His neighbor's milk cows were loose again, grazing in the open expanse of land between his house and the thick hedgerow near the highway. But it was not his neighbor's errant cows that made this morning different.
Mark Andrew was still in pain and he was not injured!
At first, the idea was incomprehensible. Very slowly, he came to realize that he was ill, but he couldn't be ill. He was never ill. He was one of the three eldest members of the immortal Council of Twelve. He never caught colds, fevers or any other disease that plagued the rest of mortal mankind. He did not suffer the normal aches and pains associated with the wretched human shell in which his soul was captured and he never felt the weight of eight-hundred-plus years in his bones. The only physical pains he ever suffered were inflicted by injuries and the occasional headache associated with a hangover. Nothing ever invented by God or man could cure the effects of good Scotch. _


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

we (me n the crew ) perfer cold beer thank ye lad...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Children of the Temple is the 13th Book of the Assassin Chronicles. The more Sir Ramsay tries to repair the damage his love for Meredith has done, the more things go wrong. This time, he wants to set things right for good with a surefire plan that either work or perhaps, kill him. As with all the plans of Mice and Men, things never go right. Here is a short excerpt from the book.

_Several more elves came running from the woods nearby to congratulate their companion on his success. The eagle had been plaguing the creatures of the meadow for a bit now and it was a good prize. Its beautiful feathers would make wonderful adornments for their hair and their outfits.

Each of them touched the bag cautiously and then jumped back when the eagle moved inside it. They turned as a group and hurried back to the woods. The archer had the bag slung over his back.

The small hunting party made it halfway back to their camp when suddenly the bag became very heavy. The archer cried out in alarm as the strings holding the sack to his shoulder snapped and the bag fell to the ground. He and his friends stood back and watched in alarm as the seams split and the form of a man appeared before them. The man was not awake. He lay face down on the forest floor with the arrow protruding from the back of his upper arm.

"Magick!" one of the elves shouted and fell back. "Enchantment! Sorcery! This is a great wizard! We will be killed or turned into toadstools!" They pressed their hands to their pointy ears and hopped about frantically, unsure of whether to run or remain in the open.

"You've killed him, Clevis! You've ruined us all!" shouted one.

"It was Modden's bow!" shouted another. "He will pay!"

"Roomis made the arrow!! What shall we do?! What shall we do?"

"Wait, wait, wait!" Clevis shushed his friends with one finger pressed to his lips. He was eldest of the hunters and knew more of the world. He knelt beside the man and turned his head to the side, peering closely at his face. "This is one of the Knights of the Temple. One of King Adar's men. Go now and fetch Sam! Sam will know what is to be done!"

Roomis and Modden, in fear for their lives, scampered away silently under the great old trees, while the archer and the remainder of his nervous party sat down cross-legged on the grass. One of his companions that stayed with him brought out a flask of honey colored liquid. The archer poured a bit on the wound around the shaft of the arrow and then drank some.

Within minutes the other elves were back with many helpers. They made a stretcher of branches and leaves with the aid of the faery creatures who lived in the oaks. Soon they were carrying the unconscious form of Lucio Dambretti away, deep into the forest._


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

_The Red Cross of Gold IX:. The Queen of the Abyss_ of the Assassin Chronicles series is available for your reading pleasure. Give a gift of magick to someone for Christmas. Collect all twenty of the Assassin Chronicle novels available at Amazon for eReaders and most are available in paperback as well.  Kindle Edition $2.99

The Knight of Death runs afoul the legendary Queen of the Abyss when he accepts a position as King of the Faeries in the idyllic underworld realm. He enlists the aid of his Brothers of the Order as the Grand Master sends them one and two at a time to bring him back. The Knights continue to disappear into the Abyss until the GM is left with only one remaining Knight of the Council under his command. As King Ramsay wages war on the evil faeries and the dragon under the Queen's control, he loses more and more of himself to her magick. Sister Meredith, in another botched attempt to use her magick to find him, suddenly finds herself drawn into a bizarre situation facing a number of Undead persons from her past. She is swept into the war and finally into the Queen's clutches as she desperately tries to help the King win out. In the end, the King has to give up his crown and come home to face the Grand Master's ire, but not before he loses his beloved twin Brother again after rescuing him from Purgatory.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Here is a small preview of _The Dead Confess No Sins, Book XXI of the Assassin Chronicles_. Lucio's strength fails him when he is called upon to perform a very dangerous magickal operation in the Abyss.

_"Now do not be afraid of the water, Lucio." Andrea held the Italian's face between her hands and looked into his eyes. "As it rises, you will rise above it. I know you don't like water."
Lucio nodded. He did not only dislike water, he disliked this entire thing.
"Andrea," he said, blinking rapidly to keep from crying. Never before in all his life did he ever remember being so afraid. His heart failed him and his ears roared. "I don't want to stay here alone!"
"I know," she told him and brushed more of the dirt from his face. He was literally shaking with fear. "But it won't be for long. I promise! I'll be back as soon as I can find a replacement for you."
"What if something happens to you?" He took hold of both her arms. "Shouldn't we go together? We can watch each other's backs."
"I will be back," she told him and tried to smile. 
"So this is how it ends for the Golden Eagle," he muttered and returned her smile, but the tears came anyway. "The company of women is a dangerous thing. And now, here I am acting like one. Crying when I should be strong. Only your father knows what a true coward I am."
"You discredit yourself. If you were a coward, how could you have stood up to him all these years? But this is not your end, trust me." She kissed him lightly on the nose and then on the forehead and then more passionately on the lips. "I will not abandon you, Lucio. If all the demons in the Abyss try to stop me, I'll kill every one of them to get back here. I will not let you stay here for one moment longer than necessary." Her demeanor changed a bit and she smiled slightly. "I would miss you too much. You have no idea what you mean to me."
"Those should be my lines." He told her. "This is all wrong."_

Coming soon to a Kindle store near you!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Just downloaded book 21! Woo hoo! My mother is way ahead of me in this series, and finished book 20 a week or two ago. She's going to be thrilled that your new one is out!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> _The Red Cross of Gold IX:. The Queen of the Abyss_ of the Assassin Chronicles series is available for your reading pleasure. Give a gift of magick to someone for Christmas. Collect all twenty of the Assassin Chronicle novels available at Amazon for eReaders and most are available in paperback as well.  Kindle Edition $2.99
> 
> The Knight of Death runs afoul the legendary Queen of the Abyss when he accepts a position as King of the Faeries in the idyllic underworld realm. He enlists the aid of his Brothers of the Order as the Grand Master sends them one and two at a time to bring him back. The Knights continue to disappear into the Abyss until the GM is left with only one remaining Knight of the Council under his command. As King Ramsay wages war on the evil faeries and the dragon under the Queen's control, he loses more and more of himself to her magick. Sister Meredith, in another botched attempt to use her magick to find him, suddenly finds herself drawn into a bizarre situation facing a number of Undead persons from her past. She is swept into the war and finally into the Queen's clutches as she desperately tries to help the King win out. In the end, the King has to give up his crown and come home to face the Grand Master's ire, but not before he loses his beloved twin Brother again after rescuing him from Purgatory.


me an the crew have had your covers enlarged and placed the covers under glass on our reading table


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Sometimes you scare me, Mr. Warrior!     I had one of them enlarged and it's on the wall in my bedroom.  I intended to use it for a sign at booksignings and such, but so far I haven't done any booksignings.  Mayhap you would like to buy it?


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

no Oleshakeenhandshousenflurrschmittener XV does all of our forgeries and would be shocked to see what your real signature would look like and our color copier is broken so we use the black n white setting giving it an old Humphrey Bogart movie flavor...so thanks away...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Company of Women, Assassin Chronicles #18 of the Red Cross of Gold series received new reviews. Check it out and if you haven't started the series, now would be a good time. Rainy, cold and nothing to do but stay warm, stay dry and read a good book... series:

_"Wait, Father. He is dead already."
"I know, but he's in my way." Mark Andrew told him impatiently. "Now, please stand aside and allow me a bit of room to work here."
"As you wish, my father." Lemarik stepped back. They could hear shouts on the far side of the creature. "But it would be much simpler merely to transform him into another, more useful form."
Mark brought the sword down and sliced into the thing's shoulder. The flesh parted, revealing a gnarled yellow bone and the smell of the fresh blood was almost debilitating. He could not imagine what would happen when he reached the stomach and intestines.
"Auggggh." He coughed and gagged and put his hand over his mouth. "Great God in Heaven.."
"This will take too long." Lemarik told him. The Djinni reached into the pocket of his purple robe and pulled out a small bottle. He uncorked the bottle and held it up in front of him. "Please stand back, Father."
Mark Andrew frowned at the bottle doubtfully but stood aside.
Lemarik held up the bottle and then set it down in the blood on the floor. He spun about three times and then held out his arms straight toward the thing. Within minutes, the entire hulking mass was inside the small glass bottle. Jozsef, Luke and Anna stumbled forward in the ruined hall and stood looking at the Djinni and Mark Andrew in surprise. The Djinni picked up the bottle, sniffed the contents, wrinkled his long nose and then replaced the cork in the purple glass.
Lemarik smiled and looked about at them brightly. "Instant Formorian might have come in quite handy. Did you miss me?"
"You've got to be kidding." Luke leaned forward to peer closely at the bottle. _


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

I feel  the same way about brussel sprouts...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> I feel the same way about brussel sprouts...


Me too.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello all! 

I just wanted to let everyone know that I'll be awarding a copy of Brendan Carroll's epic book "The Knight of Death" as one of today's prizes in the *Angel Fire Fantasy Contest * held right here in the Book Bazaar.

Click here for details: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg872558.html#msg872558


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Knight of Death and the Knight of the Golden Eagle have been searching for a way into the underworld and perhaps they have found it with the help of a dear friend in T_he Red Cross of Gold VI:. The Dragonslayer_:

_"We can't go down there!" Lucio objected, clutching the hilt of his sword in his hand, half-expecting something to come up out of the pool.
"Why not?"
"I can't&#8230; I mean&#8230;" Lucio's eyes were full of fear. "That's not water, Brother."
"Don't make me force you," Mark warned and took a step toward him. He remembered a scene very similar to this one and it seemed not so very long ago that Lucio had refused to go into the flooded cavern on the hill behind Merry's house in Texas. The Golden Eagle did not like water. Liquid metal was no less intimidating.
Lucio remembered it as well and was immediately embarrassed by his fear when he turned to face the Scot. He grimaced and then set his jaw. "We can't breathe this, Brother. It is poison and we will die. You should remember what drinking mercury did to you when the Ritter fed it to you. What good would we be then? We don't know if we're immortal in the infernal realms. If we do this we may not even live to regret it. There must be a be another way." He turned a worried, almost desperate frown on the clurichaun.
"Oh, dunna warry now, Lucky. Ye will be foine," Paddy told him confidently. "Th' quicksilver is only thair t' scare away th' unbelievers."_


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Lucky need not fear, Paddy has his back...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

After some very trying ordeals, the Knight of Death has no time to rest before he must confront the Grand Master. And though he has tamed the Djinni, he still has a long way to go in learning to control him The Mighty Djinni, Adalune Kadif, Son of the Moon is giving them a run for the money:
The Red Cross of Gold [URL=XII:]XII:. The Son of the Moon[/url]
_Simon was surprised to see the purple wizard sitting on Lucio's coffee table when he arrived at the Italian's apartment. Lucio was pacing the floor with a wine bottle in one hand and his sword in the other. Mark Andrew was sitting in a large, over-stuffed chair with his head laid back. His eyes were closed. He looked up at Simon wearily, briefly and then closed his eyes again. He would let Lucio explain it to the Healer.
"Brother!" Lucio greeted Simon and kissed him lightly on the lips. "You will not believe what this creature has done to me."
"I have done nothing to you, friend of Adar," the wizard objected and sat straight up on the table, spreading his long fingers in front of him. He sat lotus-style on the table as if meditating. "Ruth is in love with me. I am very sorry that you were unable to keep her for yourself. If you wish and my master agrees, I could give you some&#8230; pointers, is it?"
"Watch your tongue, devil," Lucio warned and drew back the sword before Simon could protest. The Healer actually shrieked when the Italian sliced through the Djinni. The blade passed cleanly through the body of the Djinn without causing him the slightest problem or discomfort. "I would have killed him on sight and he sits there mocking me with his magick!"
"They have been arguing for hours," Mark explained to Simon and opened his eyes again. "It keeps me awake and entertained."
"This is ludicrous," Simon spoke to Lucio. "Put away your sword, Brother. You cannot kill him that way."
"Why did you call me all the way down here? To witness this?" Simon turned his attention to Mark.
"He is still the Grand Master," Lucio spun on the Healer. "He has not been relieved of that duty and if he calls you here to witness me washing my hair, you will not question him!"
"Brother Lucio, your temper runs hot and cold, indeed," Simon acquiesced and held up his hands in protest. He walked around the table without taking his eyes off the Djinni who sat perfectly still on the table. There were tiny sparks swirling about his head now. "My father is awake and back at work today. We need to sort this out. We cannot serve two Masters."
_


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> After some very trying ordeals, the Knight of Death has no time to rest before he must confront the Grand Master. And though he has tamed the Djinni, he still has a long way to go in learning to control him The Mighty Djinni, Adalune Kadif, Son of the Moon is giving them a run for the money:
> The Red Cross of Gold [URL=XII:]XII:. The Son of the Moon[/url]
> _Simon was surprised to see the purple wizard sitting on Lucio's coffee table when he arrived at the Italian's apartment. Lucio was pacing the floor with a wine bottle in one hand and his sword in the other. Mark Andrew was sitting in a large, over-stuffed chair with his head laid back. His eyes were closed. He looked up at Simon wearily, briefly and then closed his eyes again. He would let Lucio explain it to the Healer.
> "Brother!" Lucio greeted Simon and kissed him lightly on the lips. "You will not believe what this creature has done to me."
> ...


so far this is one of favorite names for your books... The Red Cross of Gold XII:. The Son of the Moon (the play on the Sun and the Moon)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

It seems that the Chevalier du Morte's house holds more than history and old memories. From the _Hesperian Dragon_, Book Four of the Assassin Chronicles:

_Another draft of cold air brushed her face as she hurried up the stairs. When she reached the top step, she heard one of the dogs howling in the library. A scratching noise made her feet and her heart freeze. The noise seemed to be coming from the hallway to her left. Only Mark's room was that way. Merry cursed softly under her breath, berating her imagination and started down the central hall toward her own room. The noise erupted again and she stopped.
It sounded like one of the wolfhounds was locked in Mark's room and was scratching on the door to get out. 
Merry frowned as she tried to remember whether they had closed the door before going downstairs.
"All right, Luke!" she said, steeling herself against her own fears. "Or Matthew!" she added loudly as she walked toward the door. "Master Ramsay's going to be mad at you if you jumped on his bed..." she continued talking more to steady her nerves than chastise the dog. The noise became even louder when she stopped in front of the door and put her hand on the doorknob. She felt the brass vibrating and saw the door moving slightly as the scratching intensified. Her heart seemed to be skipping every other beat. There was no whining or howling or snuffling noises that usually accompanied the big hounds wherever they went. 
She drew a deep breath, held it and yanked the door open. A chill blast of air struck her face for one brief instance and then nothing.
No dog. Nothing.
At first she heard nothing as the blood rushed past her ears and then she heard a sort of high-pitched whine that seemed to be emanating from within her own head. With a short shriek, she turned and fled down the hall to her own room. Inside, she twisted the bolt lock with trembling fingers and then collapsed against the wall. Her heart was racing. If only Mark was there, he could explain it all. It seemed that his home missed its master and resented her intrusion. Her nerves were getting the best of her. Perhaps this was why she had overheard some of the boys at the Academy asking John Paul if his father's house was really haunted. Ghosts? Mark certainly had enough of those in his past to fill the entire structure. She wished desperately that John Paul would talk to her. Not quote scriptures. Just talk to her. 
She undressed quickly and put on one of her warm, flannel gowns before kneeling on the floor by the bed. As she mulled over John Paul's attitude toward the impending marriage, her thoughts returned again to Simon's words and the things Lucio had said in his letter. She felt like the whore he had called her in his moment of anger, but she had caused that. She had broken one of the rules, provoking him to anger, furthermore she had caused him to break a few more before he left. But now she simply needed someone to tell her what to do. Just what to do. Where to turn. For once, she wanted help and there was none to be had. Simon did not have the answers after all. Perhaps she should consider speaking to the Grand Master about it. 
"Father?" She looked up at the ceiling and called upon the Creator, whom she felt would not be listening to her at that moment. "I am lost. I need your guidance. What shall I do with all this information? None of it makes sense."
The question Simon had accused her of asking in French echoed in her mind almost as if he were there speaking to her. 'You may not be as lost as you think you are.'
_


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Very good...it catches me now as it did when I read it the first go round...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Mark has been gone awhile and a bit and things have progressed without him in Scotland. Merry is having a hard time teaching her apprentice to use the ancient equipment in the alchemical laboratory. As they get ready for family reunion/birthday party, she is trying to cope with his absence and the trials and tribulations of everyday life as a Knight of the Temple of Solomon:

_"Planxty Grine!" Merry began again as she scrubbed at her apprentice's face with a damp cloth. He was smudged black and green. "How many times do I have to tell you. One drop! One drop. You cannot hurry the sublimation with a hotter fire and you cannot make a hotter fire with more yellow."
"But, Master&#8230;" Planxty's grimy, freckled face was too comical for her to scold him as thoroughly as she should have. "I did only use one drop! It was not the yellow. It was the oven door. I forgot to open the door and the blast erupted upwards instead of being expelled from the side. I was unprepared."
"Then you were leaning over the vent," she scolded him anew. "I told you never to lean over the vent!"
"I know," he pouted slightly. "But I think I have the hang of it now. I would like to&#8230;"
"You would like to go on now and get a shower and change clothes. It's almost time for the banquet to start. Now, go on." She pulled him up off the floor and then surveyed the mess on the counter. "I'll straighten this up and then I'll have to go change. You can clean it up tomorrow."
"Yes, ma'am," Planxty murmured and looked disappointed. 
He loved to work with all the arcane equipment in the lab. She hardly had the heart to tell him that, if things ever got straightened out, she would not be the Alchemist anymore and that he would be expected to learn the Wisdom of Solomon instead. A shudder ran up her spine at the thought of Planxty Grine wielding the magick of King Solomon and then she smiled wanly at the memory of Mickey Mouse as the sorcerer's apprentice and all the brooms trying to empty the flooding laboratory in Fantasia. It would be a challenge and one she would gladly have tackled if only Mark Andrew would come home again. She could not believe that she had lost him for the third time and working in his lab with his beloved equipment made her feel like crying every time she thought of him, but she had cried so much over the past several years, she could hardly have found more tears. _


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

In the 9th installment of the Red Cross of Gold, the Queen of the Abyss, the Knight of the Golden Eagle has found himself a new wife and she seems to be the hit of the party at the 'family reunion':

_"Your Grace." Lucio smiled and held out his hand to the tall, stately woman at his side. "I would like to present my wife, Jasmine."
"A pleasure to be sure," d'Brouchart muttered, smiled slightly and took her outstretched hand to kiss the back of it. 
Her skin was golden brown and her hair was golden brown and her eyes were golden brown. She was shockingly exotic. He had been forewarned concerning her appearance by Simon, but the Healer's description had done little to prepare him for the sight of the unusual beauty. Her eyes were the same color as Armand de Bleu's eyes. She was obviously of mixed African/European descent. Beautiful, slender and graceful. Almost as tall as the Knight of the Golden Eagle. He would have to call her Mrs. Golden Eagle and it would fit most appropriately. She was indeed golden. "And where did you say you met the Golden Eagle?" he asked her after releasing her hand.
Jasmine looked at her husband for the answer. She hadn't said a word so far.
Lucio repeated the question the Master had asked in French to her in Italian.
"We met in Rome, Sir," she said in English and flashed him a melting smile. Between the two of them, she and her husband could have conquered the world with their smiles alone. Her English was lilting, American with a distinctly southern accent.
"Ah, Rome," d'Brouchart switched to English. "You were touring?"
"Yes, I was. I have always wanted to see the ruins of the Empire," she nodded and took Lucio's arm as they began to wander toward the rear of the house, toward the noise emanating from the open back door. Montague had disappeared upstairs with Jasmine's bags, followed by Jeffrey, the handyman, carrying more bags. Lucia's stuff was spilled all over the floor in the foyer. The savory aroma from the pit wafted through the door and down the hall.
"Is that Bar-B-Q I smell, Darling?" She asked Lucio, tearing her attention away from a brass and glass lamp. "What a gorgeous home&#8230;"
"You are familiar with this cuisine?" von Hetz spoke up from behind them. 
Lucio turned her around.
"I'm sorry, Brother," Lucio apologized and his face reddened with embarrassment at having forgotten his Brother, but he had been very disoriented for the past several days; ever since he had said 'I will' at the altar, in fact. "Jasmine, this is another of my Brothers, Konrad von Hetz."
"I am honored to meet you, Ritter," Jasmine shook his hand. "Lucio has told me all about you. I've always wanted to visit the mountains. See the Matterhorn&#8230; Lake Geneva&#8230; lederhosen and all that goes with them."
"He has? You have?" von Hetz stammered and raised one eyebrow at Dambretti.
_


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The _Chevalier du Morte_ is living in the Underworld, trying to keep its long time residents from breaking through to the overworld, but his own condition and the ever increasing strength of the new awakened powers in the Abyss are making it impossible for him to continue with help. Will his former Brothers of the Order come to his aid or simply discount his plea as the ravings of a mad man?
The Red Cross of Gold IX:. The Queen of the Abyss $2.99 at Amazon.

_"That was very close," Sir Barry grumbled and turned to look at the woman. "Where were you?!"
"I went to&#8230;" She faltered and then stopped. These men frightened her. "He sent me for some wine," she said quickly. "I never made it down stairs."
"Just call me next time," Barry told her gruffly and then bent over the bed to slap Mark's face.
Mark Andrew opened his eyes slowly to look up at the worried face of his Master at Arms.
"Get the horses!" he told them in a hoarse voice. "Bring the horses. We have to go&#8230; now."
"You need to rest a bit first, Your Grace," Barry objected and shook his head as he untied the king's wrists.
"Make the horses ready and wait for me. Give me an hour," Mark Andrew relented and pushed himself up in the bed, kicking at the tangled bed linens. Elizabeth dragged them to the floor.
Sir Barry of Sussex, Knight of the Baldric, snorted his disapproval and then turned to leave the room.
Guy de Lyons, Knight of the Sword and Armand de Bleu, Knight of the Throne, trailed after him, muttering to each other about his condition and the hour and the idea of going anywhere at this time of night._


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Red Cross of Gold IX:. The Queen of the Abyss is probably my favorite of all the books in the series. I had a great deal of fun researching the material on faeries and dragons and ancient mythology that went into writing it. Mark Andrew is in the underworld trying to protect the elves from evil forces by way of his magick, but the ordeal is becoming more and more difficult to do without reinforcements. Meredith misses him and cannot resist using a bit of magick herself to keep an eye on him. Meanwhile, someone else is looking in on his activities as well, but Meredith is about to get his attention in a very unexpected turn of events.

_The Scot grabbed the intruder's arm and turned his back into him, bringing the sword and the arm around in front of him, before smashing the man's face with the back of his head. The man stumbled backwards and Mark turned quickly to kick at his wrist. The sword left his hand and flew up into the air above their heads. One of the orange Dubbykym swooped in on him and plucked at his hair, while his attacker scurried after the blade. Mark Andrew swatted at the flapping creature and then ran after his opponent. He kicked him three more times in the side and sent him sprawling on the wet stones. The man climbed to his feet and charged Mark Andrew with his head down. Merry could hear the man screaming something at him. Mark rolled away from him and came up with the sword, took one step sideways and brought the point of the sword up under his left arm with his back to the charging figure. His attacker impaled himself on the silver blade and pushed him forward two or three steps before sagging against his back. Mark Andrew ripped the sword away and turned to push the dead man away from him. 
He stood looking down at the dark form on the stones as it slowly dissipated to nothing. The Dubbykym attacked him again, this time with two companions. Mark swung the silver sword up at them and dispatched two of them before the sword disintegrated in his hands. He ran back to the circle with a third creature clawing at the back of his neck. He reached around and took the screaming creature by the throat as he drew his dagger from his belt. The thing fluttered and flapped desperately, clawing at him with its feet and hands and snapping at his face with its teeth. He slammed the thing against the roof and used the dagger to cut off its head as if it were a chicken. He stood up again and screamed in rage as he flung the creature's body over the side of the battlement. He kicked at the head and then used his dagger to open the circle again. 
Merry let go a sigh of relief and murmured "Thank God in Heaven!"
Mark Andrew froze halfway down the right side of his invisible door and jerked his head around. This time, he seemed to be looking directly at her. He blinked and squinted in the rain flowing down his face and then walked directly toward her until his face completely filled her field of vision. She drew back instinctively and then felt something cold close about her throat. Her airway was cut immediately. She clawed at her neck and tried to scream and then she was falling.
The wolfhounds scrabbled and chewed on the rungs of the ladder, howling and barking ferociously. After a few moments, they broke from the bell tower, bounded through the chapel and out into the pouring rain, barking and howling, headed for the safety of their Master's house in the meadow._


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Better leave the acting to Brad Pitt, VW! lol. Here's another excerpt from The Red Cross of Gold IX:. The Queen of the Abyss. Seems that something evil is going on here and Meredith is having an exceptionally bad day. $2.99 at Amazon. (also available in paperback) The Assassin Chronicles contains violence, some sexual situations and adult language. Not intended for young readers.

_Elizabeth set the cup on the bedside table and filled it with wine for her king.
She bent over him and touched his face&#8230;. Her hand came away wet and Merry blinked slowly. Could she touch him&#8230; she couldn't touch him&#8230; could she?
The girl looked up at Barry and the Knight frowned at her in what could only be described as intense dislike and disapproval, but the Queen's innocent features did not waver or falter. He turned on his heel and walked toward Merry. When she started forward, past him, he took her arm roughly, dragging her toward the door.
"What the hell are you doing, Sir?!" She asked and tried to yank her arm free when he stopped in the hall with her.
"The Queen bids you good night," he said shortly and shoved her out the door.
"The Queen bids me&#8230;? Let go of me! Bids me good night?" Merry protested again and found that she was unable to free herself of the angry Knight's grasp. She looked back in time to see Elizabeth help Mark Andrew sit up on the side of the bed. It seemed that Barry was extremely angry about something and was taking it out on her.
"Mark Andrew!" she shouted to him, but de Lyons stepped into the hall and closed the door, just as Mark reached for Elizabeth, totally oblivious to her shouts.
She couldn't believe it. Mark had just told her that he considered her his wife. Had just confessed his love for her! What the hell was going on with him?
"Hush now, Sister," de Lyons told her as he took her other arm. "Leave them in peace." 
"Can't you see that she is&#8230; that she is&#8230; she's not real!" Merry sputtered desperately. "Barry!" she turned her attention to the English Knight as her Brothers dragged her backwards down the hall. "What the hell is wrong with you? Will you let her have control of Mark like that? You say he is your king&#8230; you follow him? How do you know what she will do to him?"
"I have a pretty damned good idea, Sister," Barry muttered in a low voice. "And it's not at all what you might think."
"What if she kills him?" she asked as they continued on down the stairs with her. "What then?!"
Neither of them answered her. The grand hall was empty. They picked her up and set her on the table with her feet on the bench.
"What will you do if your King is dead? What then?" she continued her questions.
De Lyons brought her a cup of wine and shoved it into her hands. She set it on the table in disbelief. Barry brought her a belt, a sword and a helmet. De Lyons dropped a heavy pile of chain mail over her head and yanked it down over her arms and her shoulders, adjusting it roughly.
The Knight of the Baldric reached around her in spite of her protests and buckled the belt in place. He set the helmet on her head haphazardly and stepped back.
"He's already dead, Sister," Barry told her blandly and smiled slightly. "Didn't you know? It's only a matter of time and the bitch from hell will have him and that's when all of us will die."
"Drink, Sister," de Lyon's told her brusquely and picked up the cup of wine and thrust it in her hands again. She drank from the cup clumsily while he picked up another dagger and jammed it behind her belt. "Put it on!" He growled and handed her a sword.
_


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

This is one of my favorite covers!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Mine too, Miss Maureen.  I think it catches the spirit of the 'underworld' fairies perfectly.  And the fish is mechanical which lends more whimsy to the scene.  I'd like to have a big print of it on my wall.  I'm thinking that I might make some blowups of the cover illustrations on some of my favorite books one of these days.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Absolutely!  Can you imagine all your covers framed and across the living room wall? It would be the "wall of honor"!  You should definitely do it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Well, Sugar, it seems that Lucio has found himself a real southern belle this time. But where did this fabulous example come from? If ever the Golden Eagle needed help and didn't know it, he needs it in Book 9, The Queen of the Abyss. The Assassin Chronicles (Templar Fiction) continues with more adventures of the paranormal kind. Fairies, the undead and more trouble in store for the Order of the Red Cross. $2.99 at Amazon.com. Not intended for young readers.

_"And where did you say you met the Golden Eagle?" he asked her after releasing her hand.
Jasmine looked at her husband for the answer. She hadn't said a word so far.
Lucio repeated the question the Master had asked in French to her in Italian.
"We met in Rome, Sir," she said in English and flashed him a melting smile. Between the two of them, she and her husband could have conquered the world with their smiles alone. Her English was lilting, American with a distinctly southern accent.
"Ah, Rome," d'Brouchart switched to English. "You were touring?"
"Yes, I was. I have always wanted to see the ruins of the Empire," she nodded and took Lucio's arm as they began to wander toward the rear of the house, toward the noise emanating from the open back door. Montague had disappeared upstairs with Jasmine's bags, followed by Jeffrey, the handyman, carrying more bags. Lucia's stuff was spilled all over the floor in the foyer. The savory aroma from the pit wafted through the door and down the hall.
"Is that Bar-B-Q I smell, Darling?" She asked Lucio, tearing her attention away from a brass and glass lamp. "What a gorgeous home&#8230;"
"You are familiar with this cuisine?" von Hetz spoke up from behind them. 
Lucio turned her around.
"I'm sorry, Brother," Lucio apologized and his face reddened with embarrassment at having forgotten his Brother, but he had been very disoriented for the past several days; ever since he had said 'I will' at the altar, in fact. "Jasmine, this is another of my Brothers, Konrad von Hetz."
"I am honored to meet you, Ritter," Jasmine shook his hand. "Lucio has told me all about you. I've always wanted to visit the mountains. See the Matterhorn&#8230; Lake Geneva&#8230; lederhosen and all that goes with them."
"He has? You have?" von Hetz stammered and raised one eyebrow at Dambretti.
Jasmine released Lucio's arm and took the dark Knight's arm, flashing her lovely smile at the perplexed man. Lucio's face darkened again at the sight of his wife on his Brother's arm.
"Yes, but don't worry, sweetheart," she said and flashed a smile at her husband as well. "He has spoken well of all his Brothers, but one. And it was not you."
"Oh, I see," the Ritter nodded. "And whom, may I ask, has he spoken ill of?"
"Now, now, Konrad." Jasmine patted the Knight's hand. "I can't tell all of his secrets so soon. How on earth did you all get Bar-B-Q way out here in the middle of nowhere?"
"You are American, I presume?" Von Hetz frowned and Lucio started off down the hall to catch up with the Master.
"I am. How did you know?" Jasmine continued to smile as they walked through the kitchen. "What a quaint kitchen this is. And so primitive. Yes, I'm from New Orleans. Have you ever been to New Orleans, Sir?"
"No, I haven't had the pleasure," von Hetz shook his head and his dark hair fell in his face.
"Then you must come and see it with us sometime. I can show you all the sights. You'd just love it. I know you would."
"I would?" he asked.
"Of course, you would, sugar." _


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Mark Andrew, mortally wounded and brokenhearted has been taken by the elves, but what do they have in mind for him? They seem to have big plans for him and he just might have to earn his keep if he's going to stay with him. Of course, he really needs to get back to the Order before they come after him, though I don't think he really cares what happens at the moment. Assassin Chronicles Number IX:. The Queen of the Abyss, $2.99 at Amazon. Also at Smashwords and in paperback. Here's a little snippet of the book.

_"Drink, Adar," Sam urged him and handed him a wooden bowl full of clear liquid. "You need to be strong for there is much work to do tonight and tomorrow we will live at your pace for a while and a bit until we can defeat our enemy and live again in peace. Tranquility. Serenity. Harmony."
Mark Andrew turned up the bowl and drank the liquid fire as quickly as he could without choking on its strange herbal potency. It was not the same liquid as before and it spread much more rapidly through his body, seemingly penetrating even the coldness in his shoulder and the numbness in his hand. But the effect was only temporary in the two places where the Queen had touched him. 
"There are many things occurring in the overworld which will prevent your Brothers from helping you now, Adar," Sam continued. "We need a king, Adar. Someone who can lead us against the evil in the pit. Someone with great magick. If you will do this thing for us, we will be forever in your debt and forever your servants for as long as you will have us. We will go back for your Queen and she will keep you company here. We do not want you to be lonely with us."
"My Queen?" Mark Andrew asked and turned his blurry vision on the elf. "If you mean, Meredith Sinclair, she is already wed to another. She is no longer my woman, Sam, and has not been for&#8230; a while and a bit." He used the elf's way to describe the unknown quantity of time that had passed since Meredith had married Simon of Grenoble. He had no idea how long he had slept after his encounter with the Mad Arab and the Queen of the Abyss in the black dwarf's cave. Ages, perhaps. "She is now Meredith Nichole Sinclair-Dambretti-d'Ornan," he said almost lightly and waved his right hand about in dismissal. He had come to the end of his ropes with his Sister, the Chevaliere d'Sagesse du Solomon. He could bear no more disappointments. The last had been too much of a shock and his grief was still fresh in his mind. 
"There are others," Sam shrugged. "You will see. You will see many things when you descend into the Abyss."
"Descend&#8230;?" Mark Andrew frowned. That did not sound good.
"But let us not speak of these things now. Let's dance first and then we will begin the healing." 
_


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

good read folks!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Queen of the Abyss is none too happy to have her abysmal domains disturbed by the Templars and their faery friends. She also a little bit cranky because they won't leave her red dragon alone. Who can blame her for being a bit irate? 
The 9th book of the Assassin Chronicles leads the Templars on new adventures battling the powers of the deep. If you haven't started the series, be sure to check out the Knight of Death, Book I, in the series.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

It's always the Templars and their faery friends that come crashing a party. No wonder the Queen is a bit miffed.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I would like to take the time to say a little about the Assassin Chronicles.  The series has been classified as fantasy and so it is.  Some people have said that it is looooooooooong, and so it is.  Some have said that it is not what they expected, and so it is not.  Some people have written reviews and said they didn't like the way "the book" ended.... and I say  "Huh?"  The Assassin Chronicles is a series of works.  It starts with book one The Knight of Death and works its way from the world of reason and reasonable rationalization into the world of fantasy and things magickal and mystical.  It's true there are no dragons in the first book, but they are lurking behind the scenes.  It's also true that there are no orcs or faeries or wizards in the first book, but they are there none-the-less in a more subtle way.  
The novels are written with a variety of reader tastes in mind and have meaning on several levels.  A reader can get as much or as little as he/she wishes from the series.  A reader can put the book down and come back to it again and again, but by the end, it becomes abundantly clear that there is more here than meets the eye.
But please! Remember, the Assassin Chronicles is a series that has not ended.  I haven't published the final book yet!
The majority of the books end with cliff hangers designed to to instill enough interest in the reader to make them buy the second book and so on.  

So! If you are in the mood to start on an adventure that hasn't ended yet, start the Assassin Chronicles today.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Hear.here...Sire excellantly typed it is a seies that inspires one to read each and every book and allows one to rank it according to what one takes from the content and uses in ones day to day life such as how to work a dragon and if you would be more forth (or fourth) coming with how to make gold my good man...well lets just type...we would all be all one percenters...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

OK, OK. Here is the introduction and first chapter on how to make alchemical gold. Everything you need to know is contained in this one work: The Pretiosissimum Donum Dei. Read and begin. When you have found the Green Lion give me a call, O wise VW, and I shall give you the second chapter.  

*The 'Donum Dei'*

The Pretiosissimum Donum Dei, 'the most precious gift of God', is an important early alchemical work, with a famous series of 12 illustrations. I have identified over 60 manuscripts of the Donum Dei, the earliest dating from the 15th century. Some of these versions ascribe the work to Georgius Aurach de Argentina [sometimes 'Anrach'] and date it to 1475. There are versions in Latin, German, French and Italian, and one in English in the British Library MS. Harley 6453, which I have transcribed and show here. I have added the engravings from J.D. Mylius' Anatomia Auri, 1628.
Back to alchemical symbolism. 
I have had the science of this Art only from the Inspiration of God, who to this servant has vouchsafed to declare the true reasons to judge and discern, giving strength hath less occasion to no man, nor any excusation from him. Forsooth if I feared not the day of Judgment I would never open anything of this science or publish it to any man. But I am willed to render my duty to faithful men as their Anchor of faith hath given it unto me. He that knoweth not the principles in himself is very far from the art of philosophy for he hath not the true book whereupon he should ground his intent. But if he do chiefly and principally know the natural causes of himself and know not the other, yet hath he the way to the way of the principles of the Art. And although a man know the Matter, yet there remaineth many things to the completement of the same. And it is necessary that our stone be drawn out of the natures of two bodies before the Elixir may be made complete, therefore it is worthily said: O water in form Pontic, or bitter which dissolves the Elements, O most greatest Nature, the creature of Nature which containeth Nature, and overcometh the nature of the meanys what cometh with light and with light it is engendered and she that is mother of all, how black a cloud hath she brought out.

The Chapter of the Green Lion and of what colour it is.

First in our green Lion is had the true matter and of what colour it is, and is called Adrop or Azocke, [clopum], Duenech. If thou will well understand this work, read it from part to part and thou shall see miracles wrought in our days, and unless I had seen them and touched them I could not so particularly have written them and painted them. I have not shown all the appearances and things necessary in this work, for there be some that be not lawful to be spoken of man, that I have set it out in pictures to the end or completement. And there was never no sure work so described and with authorities to the purpose. For it is impossible to be known without it be known of God or of a master which may fear him. Understand that it is a very long way, therefore patience and tarrying be very necessary. For in our Magistery there be some foolish and blind which saith they can make Aurum potable of common Gold or else they believe that it is most best to heal all infirmities. Also there are some Physicians which causeth ducats to be boiled in water saying this thing is most best for the health, but it is rather evil and not to be drunk. For it is clean contrary, saving their reverence, that that was Aurum Potabile or if that it was good for the health. For neither common gold or other metals be good to heal with, but they [are] rather evil as I have said and not able to be drunk. But I will grant they be good and most best to buy confections with and to pay the physician. Also they be good to be had basins full of ducats or fine gold and so show them to the sick man for it is a great comfort to see the gold, but the true aurum potabile of the philosophers is the Elixir complete. And this is Aurum potabile not visible but in power, which is the great medicine, which removeth all superfluities as well of many bodies and of metals, for it converteth all metals imperfect from Leprosy and from Infirmity, and likewise the bodies of man. And this is most certain. Note this is the intent of all philosophers, but these which doth understand it to be of common gold be blind and more than blind and deceivers. For if common gold should give of this perfection to another, then should he himself remain imperfect. Wherefore would you have this science reading only one book or finding the first regiment? Now following, the philosophers have said that the truth is not discerned without error, and nothing converteth more sorrow to the heart than error in this art. Therefore when I spared not my life in so great age to practice, lest peradventure because of the chiding's of this wisdom I might be dampened. First I shall praise God who is the beholder of all things nor any thing that is hid from him, to whom be honour and glory by all the world of worlds. Amen.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Kayya one quick questertion...whats a "_colour_" we can't figger that out...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I always liked the Chapter's Title.  "The Chapter of the Green Lion and what colour it is".  I mean, duh! What color is a green lion?  What's the number for 911?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I was just over at Facebook playing Island Paradise and I planted a whole island of Brussel Sprouts for you two!!  You will both eat your brussel sprouts or you will not be allowed to read Book 9, The Queen of the Abyss at bedtime tonight. 
If you are into fairies and dragons and things like that, you will like the Red Cross of Gold. As the series progresses, the reader is pulled slowly, but surely into the Underworld and then the Abyss and Beyond as the mysterious, mythical and fantasy begin to assert themselves more and more. Don't be left behind, start the Assassin Chronicles today and find out exactly how the world fits together.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

In the ninth book of the Assassin Chronicles, _the Queen of the Abyss_, Ramsay is desperately trying to hold off the powers of the Abyss as they threaten to pour over into the overworld. Find out exactly what the devil is going on and what 'she' might want. Start reading at book one and by the time you reach book nine, it will be too late to turn back. Now at Amazon for Kindle $2.99 and at Smashwords and in paperback as well.


_"The King!" One of the elves nearest to him shouted. "The King is down!"
The convulsions took hold of him without warning and the severity was terribly frightening for the men and elves gathered in the clearing. Barry threw himself on the king to hold him down, while de Bleu and de Lyons grabbed his arms and legs. This was not good. The seizures were getting worse. Barry had never seen the malady take him outside the keep and certainly not without some warning as it had come upon him this time. If the Grand Master did not send help soon, they would not only lose Ramsay's protection, he would be taken to the other side and they would have to stand against him as well and none of them knew the slightest thing about alchemy, magick and sorcery. Mark Andrew's eyes rolled back in his head and he screamed until Barry was able to clamp one hand over his mouth. He did not want any of those foul creatures occupying the night air to hear and enjoy his pain. 
"Find the red!" Barry shouted at the elves who stood about him staring at their king in wonder. They had never witnessed this. It had been a well-kept secret, until now. Sam dismounted and began to search through Mark Andrew's pockets until he came up with the small bottle of red elixir. It was almost empty. It was quite obvious to Sir Barry that whatever this concoction was, it was losing its effectiveness or its potency or both after such pro-longed use. Even he knew that much about medicines. The elf stood holding the bottle, looking at them with wide eyes.
"Make a cross on his forehead with it!" Barry shouted at the elf. "And use it sparingly!"
"I cannot, sir," the elf held out the bottle. "It is not possible."
_


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Book 9 of The Red Cross of Gold:. The Queen of the Abyss has one of my favorite images as it's cover image. What makes it so fascinating is the goldfish the fairy is holding. I know most of you have seen this beautiful work before, perhaps many times, but have you ever looked closely at the goldfish?
Well, be that as it may, the Chevalier du Morte, though he has been desperately trying to keep the world from danger is once more completely misunderstood by his Brothers of the Order and the sentence is harsh. Will he allow it to happen? What will happen to him without his mystery and without his sword?

_"You will turn over the trappings of your office at once and your lands and properties will hereby be confiscated for use of the Order until which time you are reinstated as a Knight of Solomon's Temple in good standing should that time arrive. Those properties including, but not limited to, the Golden Sword of the Cherubim, the lands and holdings of the Ramsay family name in Lothian, Scotland, the Titles and Honoraries of Knighthood, to wit, the title of Chevalier du Morte, Alchemist and the improperly seized Wisdom of King Solomon the Wise, the proprietorship of the Chapel of Glessyn, any and all real and imagined properties held by you having been dispensed by this Order. Do you willingly give up these things, Sir?"
"I do not," the answer was immediate.
"By your answer, we will assume your continued belligerence to the commands of this Chair. You will be stripped of these trappings by the Order of the Grand Master and by whatever means he sees fit to use in so doing."
Von Hetz left his station and hurried down the length of the aisle to lean close to the ear of the prisoner.
"You realize, Brother, that in refusing to give up the mysteries, you will cause the Master to command your son to take them from you by force?" von Hetz' voice was barely above a whisper.
"I realize that he would try," Mark Andrew told him blandly in the same low whisper._


----------

